# This wood takes my breath away



## marter1229 (Oct 15, 2008)

I bought some Makore wood from woodcraft.
Took it to work and ran it on our shops planner, and I thought I would choke.
I have it home and made a box, and am turning a Tea candle holder. this stuff really puts my dusk mask to work.
Does anyone know what is in this wood? Poison?

I am new to woodworking, and have a ton to learn.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Makore Wood

Makore wood is an exotic hardwood found in Central Africa along the western coast, namely from Sierra Leone to Cameroon. Sometimes called African Cherry, Makore trees grow in high rain forest regions and can reach heights of up to 200 feet. The wood itself when cut has a medium texture with a straight, fine grain. The heartwood is pink to pinkish-brown in color, while the sapwood is lighter in hue.

An important thing to know about Makore is that this wood features a high content of silica, which adds a glistening luster to its surface. Makore features excellent finishing and gluing capabilities, which only boost its carpentry appeal. Makore is also highly resistant to insect damage too, so it is an excellent option for outdoor deck and patio furniture use. It is also great for marine plywood and as a boat construction material.

Unlike Mahogany or other woods, Makore does not darken as much over time. It is naturally redder when freshly cut and features a high density. One concern when working with this wood, though, is that the fine dust emanated from working with Makore may cause skin, nose, and throat irritations, so take care to cover your face and hands when cutting and sanding this wood.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Toxic woods list http://www.mimf.com/archives/toxic.htm


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Daren for the link.
Looks like all the beautiful woods are no good to skin, eyes and respiration system.
Maybe that's how the creator hides the good things behind the bad and vise versa. That's why life is so interesting.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I wear a good sealing organic respirator, have doors at both ends of the shop open, and a good set of fairly air-tight goggles when I'm working with some of those exotic hardwoods. I think it was Ipe that I was milling a door step out of, the wood is a glorious dark brown, but the router dust was green, super fine, and the most heinous stuff I smelled since the barn didn't get mucked out often enough.

If I have to do much more with that (I got it from the scrap pile at a high end deck place), I'm going to get a full coverage gas mask from an army surplus store, so my eyes are inside the filtered air too.

I'd hate to think what turning it'd be like…


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd hate to think what turning it'd be like…

I have turned some, and it's ghastly! It is the reason I went and bought a respirator mask.


----------



## marter1229 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks all for the replies!
I also just ran out and bought a resperator mask.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

For those who are under the impression that breathing in a little wood dust is "no big deal", consider the fact that our lungs have about 4 acres of surface area. Anything toxic breathed in goes into the blood stream really fast!


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

We ought to be well protected when working with (esp sanding) fumigated lumbers too.

Take care and work safe.


----------



## UnstoppableDrew (Dec 1, 2008)

I recently turned a bowl out of a block of Tamboti I got at Rockler, Afterwards I did some reading on the wood and learned the sap is poisonous, and the dust causes blindness in the local sawyers that process the fresh trees. Caveat Woodworker! Do your homework before you start using a new species. Fortunately for me I'm in the habit of always wearing a dust mask when I turn. I'm seriously considering one of those powered respirators.


----------

